# Will funnel cake and sima be available next week?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to ask a cafe employee whether funnel cake and sima will still be around next week. How can I say this?

"Onko tippaleipä och sima saatavissa vielä ensi viikolla?" (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Och_ är svenska! (_Och_ on ruotsia! / _Och_ is Swedish!) Your sentence would be understood. This is better: _Vieläkö tippaleipiä ja simaa saa ensi viikolla?_

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "Onko tippaleipä och sima saatavissa vielä ensi viikolla?" (?)



The only grammatical error in this sentence is that you need to use partial subjects. The sentence is _existential_ (Will there be ... available?), the subjects are _mass nouns_ (food), you're interested in some _indefinite _amount of funnel cake and mead, and the main verb is both _intransitive_ and indicates _being_.

Therefore: _Onko tippaleipää ja simaa saatavissa (I'd say 'saatavilla', but I'm not sure about the difference) vielä ensi viikolla?_

Grumpy Old Man's suggestion is, of course, more fluent.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> The only grammatical error in this sentence is that you need to use partial subjects. The sentence is _existential_ (Will there be ... available?), the subjects are _mass nouns_ (food), you're interested in some _indefinite _amount of funnel cake and mead, and the main verb is both _intransitive_ and indicates _being_.



Is there a difference between 

1) the sentence is existential

and

2) the main verb is intransitive and indicates being

?

I thought that 2) was the definition of "existential sentence" in Finnish (at least as far as the verb of the sentence is concerned).


----------

